# when can i get his tax credits ?



## BONDGIRL (17 Jul 2011)

Just read key post on redundancy. Great advice...glad I seen it. Husbandmade redundant down now 750 euro a wk... ok he going to dole office and FAS this wk. He hopes to go alone and soul trade, if that doesn't work.we are moving abroad. We are staying postitve and not letting it get to us.. we have our health so we can and will be back making money..
However we need to be wise with small redundancy so how do I get his tax credits ? Wen.can I claim it or does he ring tax office...
I work full time , we have one child and mortgage etc...
let the rollercoaster begin..


----------



## DB74 (17 Jul 2011)

Ring tomorrow. You'll have them within a week


----------



## elcato (18 Jul 2011)

> He hopes to go alone and soul trade


 Is he doing deals with the devil ?
First thing to do is sign on which is correct. Ring your local tax office (check revenue.ie by putting rsi number to get this) and ask them for his credits for this year. They will also send out a fomr for any tax rebate he may be due before the end of the year but if he's going to work before then he's probably better off waiting.


----------



## BONDGIRL (18 Jul 2011)

Hi there thanks for advice..
Ha Ha SOUL! I didnt notice that...  

OK he went into dole office today and you know need an appointment to sign on! So he is back on Friday 11am. 
This tax rebate he may get back, we would be better off getting as much funding now as we can to setup the new business. Therefore how do we go about getting that and if I change his tax credits to mine will it affect the tax rebate? Thanks a mill.


----------



## elcato (18 Jul 2011)

See here about tax refunds and how to go about it from revenue.


----------

